# Moving Along On The Fast Track Or Should I Say Slow Track?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Ammonia level is still present in my tank, should i just take the fish out? Im going to order 5 caribe from George, he said he'd be glad to hold them for up to 30 days!!!! Im stoked and cant wait to see the little guys patrolling my tank. Now for the task at hand, I keep adding bennefitial bacter like the aquarist said from petco. I added Prime but it didnt eliminate the ammonia. Any ideas what i have going on here??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Ammonia level is still present in my tank, should i just take the fish out? Im going to order 5 caribe from George, he said he'd be glad to hold them for up to 30 days!!!! Im stoked and cant wait to see the little guys patrolling my tank. Now for the task at hand, I keep adding bennefitial bacter like the aquarist said from petco. I added Prime but it didnt eliminate the ammonia. Any ideas what i have going on here??


 What fish do you have? You shouldn't be adding prime as this is probably delaying the cycle and you shoudltn have live fish already in the tank. You want ammonia so the bacteria can consume it so you don't want to use prime to get rid of it. Adding more bacteria should be fine.

Once again read more on cycling. Having ammonia is NORMAL during a cycle. If you read up already like i have said you should know this.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i have the single red in the tank. Im confused on where im at in the cycle... The test from petco said i have .5-1.0 ammonia i have some nitrite and 20ppm nitrate. What is my next step cluster? Take the fish to the store?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

When you have 0ammo and nitrites and are showing nitrates your cycle is complete.


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> i have the single red in the tank. Im confused on where im at in the cycle... The test from petco said i have .5-1.0 ammonia i have some nitrite and 20ppm nitrate. What is my next step cluster? Take the fish to the store?


Here is a diary of my fishless cycle. I know this may not be much use to you as your not doing this particular way but itle give you a rough idea.

( this was the first time doing a fishless cycle and I know I didn't do everything 'right' too much ammonia added on a daily basis etc but the end result was a success







)

This was on a UK 90G tank

View attachment Fishless Cycle.pdf


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dont try and remove the ammo, the bacteria is supposed to take care of that turning it into nitrites and then the nitrites will be turned into nitrates which then get removed by waterchanges. Get it, Got it , Good!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> i have the single red in the tank. Im confused on where im at in the cycle... The test from petco said i have .5-1.0 ammonia i have some nitrite and 20ppm nitrate. What is my next step cluster? Take the fish to the store?


IF your getting rid of it i would just take it to the store now. You can use shrimp if you need an ammonia source. I dont really know where you are in your cycle as I need to know what the levels were at say a couple days ago so i know what toxin is increasing and which ones are decreasing. If i was to guess you are probably in the second stage where ammonia is decreasing or possible starting the third stage, but a timeline of the actual levels of the toxins would say for sure where you are so you can see when each bacteria is established enough to decrease the toxin levels.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

im going to petco tomorrow to test it again, i will write down the numbers. I will probably bring my fish back soon. But if i need an ammonia source still then ill keep him


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you insist on getting rid of him then do it sooner than later, what happened to the gold fish? Throw them in and use them as your ammo source instead


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i flushed them, they looked diseased. Do i still need an ammonia source? Its around .5-1.0 The lady said the gold fish are very dirty and isnt a good idea but...


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> i flushed them


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You made it. I officially declare you a retard first class !
Congrats


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> You made it. I officially declare you a retard first class !
> Congrats


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

****** said:


> Dont try and remove the ammo, the bacteria is supposed to take care of that turning it into nitrites and then the nitrites will be turned into nitrates which then get removed by waterchanges. Get it, Got it , Good!


You are too nice feefa! after he trashed talked you, you are still helping him out!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

If i remove the red i dont need to add anything else do i? isnt there enoug ammonia in it already?!? Im going to keep add the bacteria. help em out feef. You've helped me this far might as well go for the touchdown right?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> If i remove the red i dont need to add anything else do i? isnt there enoug ammonia in it already?!? Im going to keep add the bacteria. help em out feef. You've helped me this far might as well go for the touchdown right?


Seriously? The answer you seek is already in this thread.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

piranha fan mne said:


> You made it. I officially declare you a retard first class !
> Congrats











[/quote]


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

teach can i just take out the fish and not put anyting else in?? Or do is still need an ammonia source?? IM CONFUSED


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The tank needs an ammonia source even after the cycle is complete. The nitrifying bacteria are living organisms, and every living organism needs a food supply. Ammonia is theirs. For example, look what happened to the Irish when they ran out of potatoes.

You don't need fish in the tank to give it an ammonia supply though. You can't just toss a piece of shrimp in the tank to rot and make ammo, or dose the tank with PURE ammonia at least daily.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> The tank needs an ammonia source even after the cycle is complete. The nitrifying bacteria are living organisms, and every living organism needs a food supply. Ammonia is theirs. For example, look what happened to the Irish when they ran out of potatoes.
> 
> You don't need fish in the tank to give it an ammonia supply though. You can't just toss a piece of shrimp in the tank to rot and make ammo, or dose the tank with PURE ammonia at least daily.


BAHAHAHAHAH

Now we need to provide real life examples...like this guy knows about the Irish potato famine...

On the other hand I'm pretty sure that a piece of shrimp that is left to rot will indeed produce ammo, that thing is you would now know how much. I always provide a larger ammo source then that of future inhabitants; like 5 2-3 inch goldfish to be replaced by 5 1 inch RBPs.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

alright well now you all got me confused. First off you said you CANT just add shrimp... asuming u meant i can. Second of just tell me what i need to do to finish this cycling sh*t so i can order the fish! I can just leave the fish in there also thats another option. (ammonia can come from a red belly too).


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

You know what guys, lets just keep it simple for him.

Dolphin just leave the fish in there and don't worry about it, all this netting and transferring will stress the sh*t out of the fish so your better off just leaving the single guy in there until the cycle is done. If he lives then sweet add more, if he dies sweet get more... The answers are in this thread already but you obviously can not read so I'm going to stop typing.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

HGI, everyone says different things, if i need an ammonia source ill just keep him in there... hes been in there for aquite some time, not living his best but hes making it. If he lives sweet? A 5 in isnt going to blend in with 5 2" caribe.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

So will it still alow ammonia if i keep him in there??


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, the fish will produce ammonia


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

The problem with chomps is he is a lone pygo in a fairly new tank. by the time he gets to the brine shrimp its spread all over the place! will he still produce ammonia if he only eats a little? Ill buy some pellets tomorrow.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Why are you feeding an adult pygo brine shrimp?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

bought it by accident. meant to grab the blood worms.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Blood worms aren't the best either.

Pick up a mixture of shrimp and some white fish fillets. A pound will last for at least a month with a single fish, even a fish that eats like a garbage disposal. You want raw though. Shrimp can be a bit hard to find raw since its normally cooked as soon as it hits the beach, but it is possible to find it.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

dude its so simple stop stressing out over nothing.
get some shelled shrimp (might have to take shell off if your fish is picky) from the grocery store and tie it to a fishing line, suspend it in the tank and remove whats uneaten, dont over feed you only have a single pygo so a piece or two of big shrimp should do until you get more fish in there. 
let the cycle do its thing stop trying to add sh*t and extra ammonia, the fish you have in will take care of that. wait a couple weeks to be on the safe side. you do just that and you will have a cycled tank. dont do a water change for two weeks if you just started cycling.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> bought it by accident. meant to grab the blood worms.


Then go back to the shop and buy new. If you meant to grab saucages and came back with toothpicks, do you eat those also just thinking "well I meant to buy something else"....


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Combi im just going to keep him in there add keep adding the bacteria.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What you need to finish the cycle is patience.

With that said feed a 5" red fish/shrimp fillets not blood worms or brine shrimp. Yes your 5" fish can produce ammonia, but you generally DONT use your pet fish as an ammonia source as its being stressed out. In a industry where the goal is proper care of fish in order to make them as happy as possible, you generally don't use the fish your trying to keep happy as an ammonia source just becasue it may be convienient.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> i flushed them, they looked diseased. Do i still need an ammonia source? Its around .5-1.0 The lady said the gold fish are very dirty and isnt a good idea but...


Quelle surprise, you ignored advice. And you flushed live fish? That's pretty darn cruel as well.

Would you please just take the red back and let us guide you through a fishless cycle?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^

Not only is flushing a fish cruel, if that fish had parasites then you've just spread them even more, it's more reckless than cleaning a fish tank with soap.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Combi im just going to keep him in there add keep adding the bacteria. I cant wait till i show BRIAN that my fish will live way longer than his fish.


FYI mine died as a result have cannablism! not because i was stupid put fish in an uncycled tank MORON!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

feed them more than... Also, I brought him back to the store and he gave me a few goldfish like feefa said. i added them and plan on keeping to add the bacteria. Thats all correct??? Brian please stay off for im looking for people who have done this succesfully as you have proven you dont know anything. First thing is to know not to use a 55 gal. If you would of read my posts you would of know. Next is make sure you feed juvies alot. Anyone with info plz help.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

wow i never seen a member that makes sh*t this difficult, the whole reason for getting the gold fish is so they can produce waste wtf are you adding ammonia for?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Brian please stay off for im looking for people who have done this succesfully as you have proven you dont know anything. First thing is to know not to use a 55 gal. If you would of read my posts you would of know. Next is make sure you feed juvies alot. Anyone with info plz help.


If you were just in front of me I would have kicked the crap out of you by now. You are the very last person to start talking trash to anyone obver here, got that stupid twat ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Yet again, a thread made by Dolphineswin gets out of control. I am tired of cleaning this crap up. For those of you with your opinions, dont post in his threads.

I am closing this thread.


----------

